# I'm looking to start a Community



## jsseblck1991

I am Currently trying to pool networks and resources to start a completely self reliant community preferably with a fallout area that is very secure. Anyone who is interested or has anything to offer please contact me via email ([email protected]) or send me a private message. The need for such a community and backup plan is very necessary, in the current fragile state the world is in economic collapse is a very real thing (Among various other things). Do not hesitate to contact me with any information that may help me in my mission to create a self reliant community/Shelter!


----------



## slewfoot

My first question is where is this going to be located? Second,How much is this going to cost me to help start this planned community?


----------



## Maine-Marine

jsseblck1991 said:


> I am Currently trying to pool networks and resources to start a completely self reliant community preferably with a fallout area that is very secure. Anyone who is interested or has anything to offer please contact me via email ([email protected]) or send me a private message. The need for such a community and backup plan is very necessary, in the current fragile state the world is in economic collapse is a very real thing (Among various other things). Do not hesitate to contact me with any information that may help me in my mission to create a self reliant community/Shelter!


Thank God you showed up... I have been waiting for somebody to start a community. Are you kid friendly?


----------



## Kauboy

Yippee!
Another one!

Soon, we're going to have so many "communities" and "shipping container cities" across this country, that we'll all be safe from the apocalypse.


----------



## SOCOM42

I take it the 1991 is your birth year?
Are you going to lead it?
What skills do you have relative to survival?
How many "followers" have you gathered?
Have any military experience?


----------



## Seneca

I'm confused, are you inviting us to join in, or is it that you want us to put this together for you?


----------



## jsseblck1991

Wow, I did not expect such quick responses. Slewfoot I do not have a location planned yet, but an area that would best suit farming and water collection would be best. Costs are not exactly figured out at the moment but of course it is something that will be figured in once a location is picked. Maine-Marine yes we will be kid friendly but this will of course raise the overall need for resources and something that needs to be factored in. Kauboy, I'm glad to see you are as excited about Self reliance, yet another like minded individual. Socom42, Yes that is my birth year, I plan on leading yes but it takes teamwork to make something big happen, so finding the right people to partner with is very important! As far as followers I would say I have a small crowd, I do not want to give exact numbers. I have no military experience, but I have "followers" that do...


----------



## jsseblck1991

Seneca, I am trying to start a Community that can be created by the equal contributions from everyone who will be staying there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I think you will find that most participants to this forum are quite content to be on their own, or perhaps with a trusted neighbor or two. I know that personally I would never join a "group". There is no upside to it for me, at all.


----------



## Seneca

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Kauboy

jsseblck1991 said:


> a Community that can be created by the equal contributions from everyone who will be staying there.


To each, according to his need? From each according to his ability?


----------



## jsseblck1991

Power in Numbers my friend, this is the way I see it. Even though many are content with being on their own, I think, many would still be pleased to know of a fully operational self reliant community. Living in a Self Reliant Community has its benefits so long as there are checks and balances keeping everything in order, Living alone also has its pros and cons. Not one person wants to go at the end of the world alone, If you do then you are the type of person needed for this type of community to strive and survive. Not one person can hold all the knowledge it takes to survive everything so why not pool together and start a full-proof self reliant community...


----------



## Kauboy

jsseblck1991 said:


> why not pool together and start a full-proof self reliant community...


This sounds too good to be true.
How can I be sure that this will really be "full-proof"?


----------



## Swedishsocialist

"Seneca, I am trying to start a Community that can be created by the equal contributions from everyone who will be staying there."

take it from a socialist, that will never ever work for more then a short while. what will happen with those that no longer can work for some reason, will you throw them out? How will the community deal with that? If you will let them stay, will still everbody pay the same for them, those that can bring the least "money/whatever" what happens if they no logner can afford to stay because they now must pay more? Will you throw them out och will you rase the "tax" those that make more money? Will they accept that or will they bring you down?

how many kids will you allow per familiy? what if you collectivly decides to have no more kids because you cant afford them, what will you do with a wonen that is pregnant? 

And so on


----------



## jsseblck1991

Kauboy, you hit the nail on the head, with an abundance of supply, demand will not be very high and vice versa. It is very possible to create such a system but it cannot be done by just one person, The need for starting such a system has never been more prevalent.


----------



## Prepared One

I am in. Where do I send the check and how much? Ohhhh who cares. Where do I send the check?


----------



## jsseblck1991

Prepared one, I am glad your are interested but for now creating a social base of communication is needed to pool ideas and such. This takes planning to make happen, throwing money at me gets us no where as far as getting the basic building plans,ect and checks and balances in place. Swedish Socialist, No one will be thrown out unless a violent crime or something that harms the community has occurred. More General rules will be set at a later time, Preferably everything will be voted on by a panel of rotating citizens and then sent through checks and balances. Money is irrelevant when living in a self sustaining community, the process of starting one requires a lot of money however. With that being said those who offer more will of course have a larger say, but this does not mean you will be outcasted because of a severed leg. Kids are a huge factor in starting a self reliant community, first off, kids are our only hope of keeping a community alive for more then one generation. A limit on how many people are in your family will not be set, so long as your contribution matches or exceeds your needs for living your whole family can come. All decisions on recruitment for the community will be put through checks and balances just like everything else.


----------



## Deebo

So, Where?
As leader, does your vote count more?
Does a water purifier expert carry more weight than a soldier?
Sorry brother, but as the sharks say " I'm out".
Now, if you had a proven track record, of posts andideas, here on this forum, you might be taken a little more serious. We get people who jump in, ask us how many guns we have, and how much food preps we have stocked. They usually get ridiculed.


----------



## Deebo

By the way, I graduated in 1991, so, it's hard to see a young person being "the supreme".
Good luck, and if you have any other questions, we are here.


----------



## jsseblck1991

Deebo I see where you are coming from, And a location has not been picked yet. Somewhere with year round farming would be best, and as the leader I would hope my community would place enough trust in me to make the right final decision. I will not be a dictator by any means if this is what you are implying. Anyone who sits on the rotating panel will have just as much weight as the next guy. In the end everything will be put through checks and balances before anything major is done or enacted. Lets say so and so wants to raise the amount of (X) everyone can have, then it is voted on by the panel if such thing will happen. This is so everyone is treated fairly and equally, just because so and so does most of the farming does not entitle him to more food because the other resources he uses will be provided by/from others he lives with. I understand the skepticism behind such an idea, but if everyone communicates properly an idea as such can become a reality!


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## jsseblck1991

Deebo said:


> By the way, I graduated in 1991, so, it's hard to see a young person being "the supreme".
> Good luck, and if you have any other questions, we are here.


I can agree with you, as anyone younger then me I definitely could not see being "the supreme". That is why its going to be a community effort, especially during the planning of the location and layout of the community. Checks and Balances will keep everything in order but First comes gathering the right people to make such high caliber decisions


----------



## jsseblck1991

hawgrinder, Lawls buddy


----------



## hawgrider

jsseblck1991 said:


> hawgrinder, Lawls buddy


You are a funny person. I think your the 2nd or 3rd this month.


----------



## jsseblck1991

So this is not a very uncommon idea, and yet you scoff at the idea. Why, have you tried this and failed? do you know someone who has? This is not something that will happen overnight, this is not a spur of the moment idea, all this post is really for is to further my idea. I just do not get why you laugh at an idea that is working, just because the other two or three where unsuccessful or crazy, does not mean you can profile me into such a failure category. This is a very possible idea so long as the planning is correct. those who do not plan should plan to fail!


----------



## hawgrider

jsseblck1991 said:


> So this is not a very uncommon idea, and yet you scoff at the idea. Why, have you tried this and failed? do you know someone who has? This is not something that will happen overnight, this is not a spur of the moment idea, all this post is really for is to further my idea. I just do not get why you laugh at an idea that is working, just because the other two or three where unsuccessful or crazy, does not mean you can profile me into such a failure category. This is a very possible idea so long as the planning is correct. those who do not plan should plan to fail!


 I won't speak for anyone else here but I drink alone.


----------



## slewfoot

jsseblck1991 said:


> Power in Numbers my friend, this is the way I see it. Even though many are content with being on their own, I think, many would still be pleased to know of a fully operational self reliant community. Living in a Self Reliant Community has its benefits so long as there are checks and balances keeping everything in order, Living alone also has its pros and cons. Not one person wants to go at the end of the world alone, If you do then you are the type of person needed for this type of community to strive and survive. Not one person can hold all the knowledge it takes to survive everything so why not pool together and start a full-proof self reliant community...


I have said this before to the new members and in their first or second post wants to create a group, commune, or community or what ever else you can come up with,so here it is again. I will like rice paddy daddy and a few others will stay with just me and my wife. 
One. when you get a group together in a SHTF situation there will be more than one wanting to be the alpha male which will lead to discord.
Two. When your stores start to run low and rationing begins discord again will rear its ugly head.
Three. A hungry man will do crazy things that he would not do in normal situations. 
Four. considering number three you will have enough problems let alone constantly watching your back.
No sorry you will never convince me to join a group. If you are prepared and have a working knowledge of survival you can do well on your own.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think you will find that most participants to this forum are quite content to be on their own, or perhaps with a trusted neighbor or two. I know that personally I would never join a "group". There is no upside to it for me, at all.


Rice Paddy, you can join my group!!!!

Or, more realistically, next time the wife and I are in your neighborhood I'll buy you lunch (we are cave divers so we are in Northern Florida a LOT).


----------



## Slippy

jsseblck1991,

At first I was going to have some fun with you, maybe suggest that me and my big gay transgendered prison buddies would like to join...but the more I read the more I felt sorry for you.

Stick around and read some of the threads, especially the ones about self sufficiency, preparedness and leadership. Many of the people on this forum are First Class Leaders, Warriors, Experts and People of Amazing Skills and Knowledge.

Some youngster with grandiose idea of a forming a "prepper" community with him as the leader is downright comical. 

Read, Learn, Contribute when you are able BUT understand when you write something absurd you will get your ass handed to you; lovingly by some, not so much by others. But understand this, there are men and women on this forum and that have seen, done, failed and succeeded for two, three and possibly 4 times as many years as you have been alive.

God gave you two eyes, two ears and one mouth. Use them accordingly son.


----------



## slewfoot

I am not laughing at you just do not believe in your idea/plans.


----------



## jsseblck1991

Slewfoot, with the proper planning anything is possible. One and two, the community will already be established and there will be no need to have a struggle for alpha male or a fight for alpha male, so long as the required checks and balances have been met no one will need to fight for anything. Three, yes a hungry man fighting to feed himself or others will do crazy things, that's why I see power in numbers. And finally four, if everything is planned out and thought/talked about no one should have any problems with keeping things the way they are, and watching each others backs to make sure it stays that way!


----------



## hawgrider

Didn't the hippies try this?


----------



## jsseblck1991

So from what I am hearing you guys would like to see a blueprint "so to speak" of my plan before you will even be interested. I understand I am very underclassed when it comes to prepping for a SHTF scenario. This is why I am here, to start collaboration with other like minded people to get the snowball rolling faster. I have a general layout that if put into action will work, I have done some research but not even close to as much as most of you. More or less I am here to make social contacts not enemies, I understand the difficulty of the task in front of me but I also understand the importance of making it work. And by all means I am not trying to be a "Ruler" I am simply trying to build a kind of safe haven for people who want a place to go before the SHTF


----------



## Slippy

jsseblck1991 said:


> ....the community will already be established and there will be no need to have a struggle for alpha male or a fight for alpha male...!


jsseblck,

Your sentence above is 100% Correct. Based on what you have told us, WHEN an Alpha decides to take your community, there will be no fight. This I assure you.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_American_Utopian_communities

here are a lot of diffrent examples that have failed.

There is thruth that numbers matter, but places like this will always be heavily outnumberd and when shtf they become targets. as far as I know you look for a place that is perfect för growing food and with lots of water. Then you are in in a place were many other are I assume. That means you will be outsiders & outnumberd and have no option to leave. I see no way this will work. It might work if there is less people around, after SHTF, but untill there is plenty of land up for grabs and no powerful force ( like gangs, cops, army, fed, whatever, around)


----------



## slewfoot

jsseblck1991 said:


> Slewfoot, with the proper planning anything is possible. One and two, the community will already be established and there will be no need to have a struggle for alpha male or a fight for alpha male, so long as the required checks and balances have been met no one will need to fight for anything. Three, yes a hungry man fighting to feed himself or others will do crazy things, that's why I see power in numbers. And finally four, if everything is planned out and thought/talked about no one should have any problems with keeping things the way they are, and watching each others backs to make sure it stays that way!


Well my friend you have a grandiose plan and I hope for your sake it works. I have been in this world a whole lot longer than you and I can see many a pothole in it.


----------



## Slippy

jsseblck1991 said:


> So from what I am hearing you guys would like to see a blueprint "so to speak" of my plan before you will even be interested. I understand I am very underclassed when it comes to prepping for a SHTF scenario. This is why I am here, to start collaboration with other like minded people to get the snowball rolling faster. I have a general layout that if put into action will work, I have done some research but not even close to as much as most of you. More or less I am here to make social contacts not enemies, I understand the difficulty of the task in front of me but I also understand the importance of making it work. And by all means I am not trying to be a "Ruler" I am simply trying to build a kind of safe haven for people who want a place to go before the SHTF


(Slippy shakes his head and Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack comes to mind..."now I know why tigers eat their young"...)


----------



## slewfoot

Slippy said:


> (Slippy shakes his head and Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack comes to mind..."now I know why tigers eat their young"...)


Ok slippy you did it , my coffee is now all over my key board and my wife is having a fit about cleaning it off before I ruin the laptop.


----------



## Denton

Here's the deal.

Look at this little internet community as just that - a community. It is an established community complete with members who are knowledgeable on various topics. We have been interacting with each other from months to years. Each of us have strengths and weaknesses, but we all fit in our little community. Here, we have a stranger who has walked into our community. He comes in and says he wants to organize a physical community over which he will be the leader. He has no particular place in mind, yet, and no articulate plan. On top of all that, he is admittedly new to prepping, and it would appear is also lacking in human nature.

Are you seeing where I am going with this?

How, exactly, do you expect a group of very independent-minded people who are already established in their geographical locations to up and move to a place of your choosing and be a part of a group of your loose planning? 

You can certainly understand people's tongue in cheek and sarcastic responses, right?


----------



## jsseblck1991

Ok you agree and yet you don't agree, If a community picks up its arms to defend itself then what we just give up because the other group is more powerful? If the information I have gathered from this site so far means anything there shouldn't even be a group larger than one I am trying to bring together to try and take anything over. In any case a alpha male does take it over well I will be Shit out of luck regardless if i made the camp or not. In a SHTF scenario everyone will be equals, if not, then you will have power struggles. Anyways I am not here to argue if i will be overthrown or not, I am here to put a plan into motion, Everything else that happens after that is in the draw of the card


----------



## Auntie

jsse, look at me as the kind yet stern Auntie. You are going about this the wrong way. I know you feel that you are equipped to be a leader for a community. While that is a noble idea there are a lot of things that you have to learn. A lot of people on this forum are much older and have more experience with these kinds of things. I will admit there is a few that are older but certainly not wiser. 

Read some of the threads on here and you will learn a lot, you will shake your head, groan and probably laugh. There is a lot of good information available. Be a part of this community. You will find that people here will be more receptive to your ideas. You said you had some basic things in mind. Do you have a written plan? Have you picked a geographical area? Do you know the basic start up costs for supplies, they add up quickly. You will need a place to cook for a group, places for the 3 vital Ss - shelter, shower, shit. Are you going to have a small one room cabin for each family? Will the showers be communal?

If the soil isn't good you are going to have to amend it for a garden and get that started right away. How much will you be allowing for seeds? What about fruit and nut trees?

What kind of live stock will you have? Do you prefer ducks or chickens? Do you like goat? Rabbit? 

Since this is going to be a community and each person has to pull their weight and contribute, what is your contribution going to be? What are you good at?

Will this be a gun free zone or will all the residents of your community feel the same way about guns?

If I put more thought into this I would have a lot more questions. One last question, what made you want to do this?


----------



## Denton

Thus sayeth Auntie, who would be one of the natural leaders of a physical community based on actual experience and working knowledge.


----------



## slewfoot

My vote is with Auntie.


----------



## Auntie

Thanks Denton, The more I am on this forum the more I realize I have so much more to learn.


----------



## Auntie

Thanks Slewfoot. By the way I have been wondering did you participate in Hockey or do you just enjoy the sport?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> Here's the deal.
> 
> Look at this little internet community as just that - a community. It is an established community complete with members who are knowledgeable on various topics. We have been interacting with each other from months to years. Each of us have strengths and weaknesses, but we all fit in our little community. Here, we have a stranger who has walked into our community. He comes in and says he wants to organize a physical community over which he will be the leader. He has no particular place in mind, yet, and no articulate plan. On top of all that, he is admittedly new to prepping, and it would appear is also lacking in human nature.
> 
> Are you seeing where I am going with this?
> 
> How, exactly, do you expect a group of very independent-minded people who are already established in their geographical locations to up and move to a place of your choosing and be a part of a group of your loose planning?
> 
> You can certainly understand people's tongue in cheek and sarcastic responses, right?


Who are you calling articulate... ??? Why I ought to pound you


----------



## Slippy

jsseblck1991 said:


> ...In a SHTF scenario everyone will be equals, if not, then you will have power struggles....


Last lesson son,

In LIFE, PEOPLE ARE NOT EQUAL.

And power struggles are what you witness in high school or in a stupid corporate job where you have pansy ass big talkers jockeying for some bullshat made up hierarchy.

In real life or death situations "power struggles" do not exist. POWER exists and when it does, TAKEOVER happens. Rarely is there a struggle. Don't fool yourself that some utopia exists.

Lesson over.

Slippy out.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> Last lesson son,
> 
> In LIFE, PEOPLE ARE NOT EQUAL.
> 
> And power struggles are what you witness in high school or in a stupid corporate job where you have pansy ass big talkers jockeying for some bullshat made up hierarchy.
> 
> In real life or death situations "power struggles" do not exist. POWER exists and when it does, TAKEOVER happens. Rarely is there a struggle. Don't fool yourself that some utopia exists.
> 
> Lesson over.
> 
> Slippy out.


Pikes - talk about the pikes...

Communities should invest in pikes


----------



## Denton

Did Slippy just drop the mic and walk off stage?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> Thanks Slewfoot. By the way I have been wondering did you participate in Hockey or do you just enjoy the sport?


I thought he got the name from his father...???


----------



## jsseblck1991

Yes, Denton I see where you are coming from, But you also must see that with the correct foresight anything is possible. Communities will be huge targets I get it, Everyone will have a target on there back when shtf. I do have plans of what needs to be done, x amount of this to support x amount of this. I will not however say I know more then the lot of you, however I will say the tongue in cheek comments are very easy to spot, but are easy to deal with so long as they are talked about. Relocation is difficult but can be beneficial if done correctly. Planning is important, thinking ahead is important, understanding is important. Auntie basic costs have been written on paper for awhile now honestly they need updating, I am a carpenter and can pretty much build a house from the ground up, Framing, Electrical, roofing, plumbing, General handyman work. And these questions you are asking me, I have already asked myself but I would like additional input from others before setting anything in stone, Thats why I am here to create social contacts. A gun free zone is a no go, lets be honest, no guns = no protection. What makes me want to do this... Survival of the fittest and I see strength in numbers.


----------



## hawgrider

Reminds me of the unreality show called "Utopia" Made it what 3 weeks maybe a month then was cancelled.











> From day one, the show suffered from internal bickering at the network's highest levels and a heavy-handed execution by producers and Fox's new alternative chief Simon Andreae.


Fox's 'Utopia' Cancellation: What Went Wrong With the $50 Million Social Experiment


----------



## Kauboy

jsseblck1991 said:


> Kauboy, you hit the nail on the head, with an abundance of supply, demand will not be very high and vice versa. It is very possible to create such a system but it cannot be done by just one person, The need for starting such a system has never been more prevalent.


The head I was striking was on the nail named Karl Marx.
Sorry, son. If you can't pick up on sarcasm, nor maintain a solid understanding of history enough to identify the words of a Communist... and worse, AGREE with him, you're already doomed for failure.

Speak less, listen more, recognize that you're never done learning.
Did I get that right Slip?


----------



## James m

How do I join?? Do I need to mail an application form and send a resume??


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> How do I join?? Do I need to mail an application form and send a resume??


Somebody, please take James out to toss darts and shoot pool until the fever breaks. :anonymous:


----------



## PCH5150

Maine-Marine said:


> Thank God you showed up... I have been waiting for somebody to start a community. Are you kid friendly?


Of course it's kid friendly! He was born in 1991 so he is a kid! (Sorry, I had to go there).


----------



## jsseblck1991

Geez, yeah I have a Lot to learn. And yeah anyone with google knows what you were saying, but they had a plan, if you have an over abundance of everything created by a group of people who do not over exceed there production you can have a very successful community. I no f-ing commie and do not like to be profiled as such


----------



## Denton

PCH5150 said:


> Of course it's kid friendly! He was born in 1991 so he is a kid! (Sorry, I had to go there).


Dang. I didn't do the math.

It's good that a kid is gearing toward self-reliance centered around small community living.


----------



## Prepared One

I am in! Where do I send the damn check!!!


----------



## slewfoot

No Auntie never played hockey. Sorry MM. The name comes from A time years back that We went to pick a new puppy from a litter ,One had a birth defect, it drug its hind paw when it walked my wife felt sorry for it and we picked it. I had remembered the old Johnny Horton song "Ole slew foot" and it just seemed to fit so he became slew foot. That Dog lived for 16 years.


----------



## jsseblck1991

Email me and we will set up a date and time that will be good for both of us to do an interview. All the interview is, is a couple of questions so I can get to know you, your skills, and your personality better. This requires skype or a microphone chatting service of your choosing. I do not want a check, I would like to talk to someone quite a bit before accepting a check from them


----------



## jim-henscheli

Jsseblck1991, I think we all agree that communities, groups of people, make sense. But people have certain inherent tendencies, and even the best systems of man-made checks and balences, are deafeted at some level, by human nature. Your optimism is wonderful, and your initiative is vital, but quite frankly, your youthful idealism has not yet been tempered by experince and failure, enough to really see the scope of the problems a community like you are envisioning would be faced with.


----------



## Deebo

I would first, get myself stocked. Preps and plan, for me and my family. 
Then, if my neighbor was a decent person person, say "hey, I was watching doomsday preppers yesterday, did you see that crazy show", and gauge his reaction. 
As a community, nah, to much headache. 
Have you read one second after, or lights out?


----------



## Deebo

I think Will, lancestar, and the resistor are open to this idea.


----------



## jsseblck1991

This is why I am currently seeking the people with that knowledge, knowledge of past failures. I should not give up on an idea just because it is so highly doomed to fail, if done correctly it will not, how can people not see this. No matter what is done this community will fail is almost all I keep hearing. The only problem I see is that no one wants to face the problem of the difficulty of starting a community and maintaining one.


----------



## Auntie

Great, you are the builder of the group. What size shelters are you looking at for single, married with no children, and married with x children? Do you have an idea what you think the ideal community size is? What is the list of skills that you feel you need to have a well run community? How much land are you thinking about getting? Have you researched the areas that you are considering to see what the natural disasters are they you should prepare for? For example on the coast you should prepare for hurricanes, further inland flooding and strong winds. If it snows you will need to prepare for blizzards and deep snow. What part of the country did you grow up in? I know the first time my husband saw a good snow fall he was surprised at how much effort it took to shovel a driveway with 6'' of wet snow. Are you looking at water sources in your quest for the perfect location? Are you planning on each person to bring the tools of their trade or will the community be providing that? For example would you expect me to bring shovels, hoes, rakes, seeds, buckets, tiller, etc to do the gardening?

Is this community going to go into existence before the SHTF so everything can be set up and ready or will it be a piece of land with minimal development and people will do their best to get there when the SHTF? If it is the second option then how will you replace essential personnel if they are unable to get there. 

How will you divide up the cost of the staples. Lets use wheat as an example, and make it 100.00 per bucket for easy math (I suck at math). You calculate that you will need 10 buckets for the amount of people that are part of your community of 100.00 does that mean each person will need to give 10.00? Is that really fair if one family has 4 children and they don't eat as much as the chubby librarian/historian/teacher? Or would you have bread made in a central area and each person has to give x chits for a loaf of bread?

What will you do when the Smith family shows up with an extra 6 people in tow because they are relatives or good friends? Will you allow those 6 extra people to come into your community? Will they have to provide an essential strength to your community to be allowed in? Will they get to consume the wheat that the original people paid for? What if they have no barter items such as whiskey or gold? Speaking of whiskey, are you going to allow drinking? What about religion? Will there be a place set aside to worship? Will it be nondenominational? 

What are you going to do about education for the children? Text books, paper, pencils, chalk, chalkboard, who will be the teacher(s)?

Will there be laws? What about punishments for crimes against the community or members of the community?

Okay enough for now.

Since you didn't do a formal introduction I don't know much about you. Did you grow up in the city? Do you hunt? Are you familiar with food preservation? 

It is really hard to offer advice when you haven't answered my previous questions.


----------



## slewfoot

jsseblck1991 said:


> how can people not see this. No matter what is done this community will fail is almost all I keep hearing. The only problem I see is that no one wants to face the problem of the difficulty of starting a community and maintaining one.


I think sir you want to do this so bad that you are looking at it thru rose colored glasses. Just reading your posts It looks to me that you have no clue to the insurmountable problems you face in this endeavor. 
Their has been some very good advice by some members of this little community of ours take it to heart and reevaluate.


----------



## Deebo

What if the leader decided "sex with all the teenage girls for the leader" is a good thing. 
Young grasshopper, the knowledge you seek isa burden.
Can you start a fire in the rain?


----------



## James m

Everything that has been done was at one time said to be impossible. To be 24 again.


----------



## Kauboy

Sorry for spoiling the fun guys, but we should probably clue him in at some point...

There is not a single person on this board who wants to join your community. I promise you that.
We have the knowledge and experience to realize that a person who wants to do this kind of thing can't be trusted to do this kind of thing.
We've see it come in countless variations.
We've seen plans for underground bunkers. We've seen plans for shipping container buildings. We've seen "rules/laws" that would govern the communities.
We've seen it all before.
Every single time it comes down to one thing... ego.

Throughout history, men with strong ego have envisioned a utopian society. They firmly believed that their version was good. They believed that, with the right "persuasion", it could work.
My friend, there is not one solitary example of it ever working.
Not one.
Communities don't form because somebody wants them to. They form organically. They grow and prosper because of a desire to help each other on a small scale, neighbor to neighbor, and that desire expanding more and more. They form out of economic necessity. I have a skill you require, and you have a skill I require. We mutually benefit from each other, but it isn't something planned.

What you're wanting to do is not possible with free human beings. We are not meant to be controlled, or restricted. We are meant to be left to our own devices, and learn that we get along much better by helping each other than hurting each other.
This community you wish to establish, by the very fact that you must interview people before joining, speaks more about it than you probably know.

I'm sorry for leading you on.
Please, stick around and learn. We all have things to share.
Just put this on the back burner until you're a bit wiser, and it withers away on its own.


----------



## SOCOM42

james m said:


> everything that has been done was at one time said to be impossible. To be 24 again.


hell, i'll take 48!


----------



## James m

I'm 32, 33 in October. I'm not physically feeling old, I'm feeling emotionally old. I feel like a geezer with all of these young kids running around!!


----------



## SOCOM42

denton said:


> did slippy just drop the mic and walk off stage?


went to get a pike!


----------



## James m

Is this a 55 plus community??


----------



## SOCOM42

Notice any similarities?
wants to lead
community organizer
no leadership skills
no concrete organization structure plans.
socialistic utopian structure
Is this the new acorn and o'slimer?


----------



## jsseblck1991

I had a basic house plan on paper at one time, In general it went all your basics in as small as space as possible, that includes private shower room and maybe a separate room for the kitchen as well. Expanding on the basic square of the house as a whole by a couple feet in one direction to make room for another bed. This idea is one that needs expanded on because a lot of variations of problems ensue when everyone sleeps in the same room, some more obvious then others. A couple skills sets I see needed to run a small scale community like this would look a little something like this. Medical Expert, Mechanics, Woodworkers & Carpenters, Blacksmith, Farmers(both gardening and industrial), Teacher(probably only two). Someone with enough knowledge of renewable resources and the someone with the knowledge to store, keep tabs on, and distribute the power correctly. Water is a huge one so someone who knows how to clean and recycle it properly will be best. Location, Location, Location.... this has been something that has slowed my process. Preferably somewhere south or in the mountains would be best. More research needs to be done before a final decision gets made. I personally am ok with cold weather but you cannot grow food in the winter, although indoor gardening is possible and something to be looked at. Preferably everyone will bring there own tools for their respective jobs.
One Hopes we could get a community ready before things go bad. If it is self sustaining we could have everyone staying at the compound and not have any worries about it. The only way I can see things going the way they are suppose to is if everyone is already staying there or living in a very close radius. 
Money problems can be non-existent if everything is rationed correctly. More food=More food for everyone less food=less food for everyone. This is where the basics of an application comes into mind, I need to search for people who know how to garden not just farm. Gardening as individuals is very important for keeping food supply up. To make such a thing work seems impossible but it's possible if you find the right people.
Newcomers are a problem, they should be planned for, overall the number of problems they could cause could be devastating. But if you plan for it ahead of time you have a better chance of having the community survive. I.E some ground rules for newcomers a job set of sorts, and some application process of joining will be needed to weed out the crazies. Along with extra rooms available, not many, the problem could potentially be dealt with successfully. Decisions will be made by the panel, and overall pushed through some check and balances. These checks and balances are something that is far from set in stone (more meetings are needed). 
Drinking is a yes, Freedom of religion is a yes. All in the privacy of your own home, this was fairly difficult to decide, but overall could serve the best interest of the people. Teaching things should be something to talk to a teacher before I know exactly whats needed. 
Yes there will be laws, we cannot be a lawless place to function properly. The panel will have the final say but people will be put through almost similar process of court that we use today. 

Apologize, I grew up in the Ohio, I know how to hunt/clean, I'm familiar with smoking and canning also


----------



## PCH5150

Denton said:


> Dang. I didn't do the math.
> 
> It's good that a kid is gearing toward self-reliance centered around small community living.


All jokes aside, I agree with you! jsseblck1991, good for you for being interested in self reliability and planning ahead. I will give credit where it is due!


----------



## PaulS

Jsseblck,
I am going to give this to you straight - man to man. You need to prove yourself first. You need to get yourself to a place where you are self reliant - completely self reliant before you can think about bringing together a group. If you try to do it backwards by harnessing a group you are going to find that people not only won't follow you (because you have nothing to lead them to) but they won't take you seriously. You are 24, do you own any land? do you know how to grow food? do you have a money plan to get your land, are you currently buying your home or are you renting? Have you got any wilderness training? How about medical or first aid training? Are you single?

If you have some land and the option to purchase more around it then you have at least something to offer. If you have a garden and grow your own food or raise chickens or rabbits then you have something to offer. If you have a plan to build the cash to get the land and are working that plan then you have something to offer.

What you are looking for is a lifetime commitment and at 24 are you capable of making a life time commitment or are you going to find a girl in the next year and go all gaga and forget about your plans to spend time with your girl? You are talking about offering stability in a world that is unstable and you, right now, appear to be at least as unstable as the world is.

If you think I am just "picking on the new kid" you are mistaken. I made that same mistake about 41 years ago. Even then I had some skills and a couple of lifetime friends. We fell hard a few times but we worked together, and as individuals to get to the point where we are today. I lost one of those friends to cancer last year. But what we built together lives on. I am giving you the best advice you can get. Put your act together first then show other - who want to follow - how to do it. That way the community that you build will be stable and you might even develop the qualities of leadership along the way.

Work on you first - when you find out what works share it with others.


----------



## James m

Benefit of the doubt - at least he's interested and isn't asking on Facebook. Also just because he's young don't count him out. There are plenty of people his age overseas protecting us. Sometimes I don't like how you old geezers are....


----------



## Deebo

I'm not counting him out, he seems legit. But, what I'm saying is, has he ever supervised or overseen twenty people, bitching and crying, becouse "Alice has been to the restroom four times today, while I'm here working", then Alice comes and complains thatJudy is watching her, and that Judy was talking on her cellphone in the bathroom. "
Respect is earned, not baught, not demanded. 
Stick around young man. Tell us how you Like to smoke fish. Tell us about your truck bag. 
I think he has handled himself pretty well, but, time will tell.


----------



## SecretPrepper

Why not save your self a lot of time/money and move to small town usa. I mean small town way out in the sticks usa. If things ever go bad there will be some trash to take out but these communities will pull together quickly and do well for the most part.


----------



## Deebo

You mean Montana... that's where I'd set up.


----------



## Deebo

Love that quote.....


----------



## SOCOM42

1991, I have been prepping since the blizzard of 1978.
I have everything I could need here.
also have all the needed skills and tools.
today, as for many years just polish the preps with luxury items.
I don't see myself following a kid younger than my daughter who has only an articulate keyboard as a asset.
This is not the Walking Dead nor are you Rick Grimes.
At this point with no assets, I would suggest you spend the next year or two reading up on what is posted here,
and building your own larder.
It is always nice to know what you are talking about based on your own practical experience, which at this time you have none.


----------



## Will2

SOCOM42, its not without any advantage to team up with 1911, afterall they take out the leadership first (command and controll first.)

Joke came to me so thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## SOCOM42

will2 said:


> socom42, its not without any advantage to team up with 1911, afterall they take out the leadership first (command and controll first.)
> 
> joke came to me so thought i'd put it out there.


got it.


----------



## AquaHull

jsseblck1991 said:


> I can agree with you, as anyone younger then me I definitely could not see being "the supreme". That is why its going to be a community effort, especially during the planning of the location and layout of the community. Checks and Balances will keep everything in order but First comes gathering the right people to make such high caliber decisions


Hence the reason you will not lead me


----------



## AquaHull

SOCOM42 said:


> 1991, I have been prepping since the blizzard of 1978.
> I have everything I could need here.
> also have all the needed skills and tools.
> today, as for many years just polish the preps with luxury items.
> I don't see myself following a kid younger than my daughter who has only an articulate keyboard as a asset.
> This is not the Walking Dead nor are you Rick Grimes.
> At this point with no assets, I would suggest you spend the next year or two reading up on what is posted here,
> and building your own larder.
> It is always nice to know what you are talking about based on your own practical experience, which at this time you have none.


My Mousestang's rear brake froze up so I had to drive in reverse,in the snow to the corner service station. Then walk for beer and partee supplies. No problem

The service station just sat the stang overnight on the hoist. It thawed after the beer was gone.


----------



## tango

So, are you gonna collect the funds?
Who decides how they will be spent, and on what?
Who makes the decisions? You or a commitee?
Who assembles this commite?
Who makes the rules?
A lot more info is needed.


----------



## Deebo

Deebo makes the rules.....
I commend this young man, but he is trying.let's see if he takes our free advice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SOCOM42 said:


> 1991, I have been prepping since the blizzard of 1978.
> I have everything I could need here.
> also have all the needed skills and tools.
> today, as for many years just polish the preps with luxury items.
> I don't see myself following a kid younger than my daughter who has only an articulate keyboard as a asset.
> This is not the Walking Dead nor are you Rick Grimes.
> At this point with no assets, I would suggest you spend the next year or two reading up on what is posted here,
> and building your own larder.
> It is always nice to know what you are talking about based on your own practical experience, which at this time you have none.


I'm at roughly the same point as SOCOM. 
My wife and I have been working at this "prepping" thing for decades. Through hard work, initiative, self sacrifice we own a small homestead, mortgage free. We have livestock, vegetable garden. In our freezer is deer, our own chickens, organic pasture fed beef. Our water comes from our own well, not some city water treatment plant.
There is plenty of woods and woodland creatures around, and those of us who live out here will not take kindly to outsiders trying to move in with a "community".

As SOCOM says, build your own place first. Gain experience. Book knowledge is a good start - but it is just a start.
There is an old military truism that applies to life in general: Planning is necessary, but no battle plan survives initial enemy contact unchanged.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Where???
At least pick a state. I need to know if you will be within reasonable plunder-range of me.
Sorry, I meant; in case I have to run you out some supplies. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## AquaHull

Plunder does seem to have it's merit, after discussing things with other like minded folk


----------



## Arklatex

Alright time for Ark to weigh in...

You are way too young and inexperienced to even fathom this idea.

You are too confident for this type of foray. You need some failures under your belt and you haven't been alive long enough to have the experience required for leadership.

As mentioned; get yourself off the grid and learn a few lessons the hard way. Aka the school of hard knocks. That's pretty obvious... 

I don't trust you. Your reaction to the vetting process is panning out to be woefully lacking. And you have brought absolutely nothing to the table.

You need to learn how to use a forum. Just calling out members by name doesn't cut it. Quote a person to directly respond to them... If you can't even do that simple little task how can anybody expect you to be any kind of leader? 

Your grammar is poor. That isn't a judgment against you but I think you aren't a native English speaker. We would be glad to help you improve but you aren't going to be a leader of Americans if you haven't mastered our language yet.

I have a lot more for you but this is a start. 

Stick around and learn. This is a good place to do it. Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Medic33

you have no community -and nothing to offer but what you would like to do- you want to be the leader, you have no location and most likely no resources to secure/purchase that witch you don't know were you want it. Build the damn thing first then ask for people to join in that way at least you have a valid claim for leadership=my turf ,my law. 
my suggestion is read animal farm then think real hard about what you just said you want to do I bet the outcome is approximately the same.


----------



## 8301

jsseblck1991 said:


> Seneca, I am trying to start a Community that can be created by the equal contributions from everyone who will be staying there.


Sounds a little like Jonestown in Africa.


----------



## Viper

Aw hell...I'll join* if *you have hippy chicks oops i mean tree planters. I have a weakness for free loving tree planting coeds.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Sometimes you have to get your ass beat...looks like you got your ass beaten already so I won't kick you while your down. 

Keep prepping, learn, be humble. Best of luck with your plans but be careful...there are lots of dangerous people out there. 

Think about a thread to start that is unique and constructive to this forum. Show us you can think outside the box. I look forward to reading what you have.


----------



## Medic33

jsseblck1991 said:


> I had a basic house plan on paper at one time, In general it went all your basics in as small as space as possible, that includes private shower room and maybe a separate room for the kitchen as well. Expanding on the basic square of the house as a whole by a couple feet in one direction to make room for another bed. This idea is one that needs expanded on because a lot of variations of problems ensue when everyone sleeps in the same room, some more obvious then others. A couple skills sets I see needed to run a small scale community like this would look a little something like this. Medical Expert, Mechanics, Woodworkers & Carpenters, Blacksmith, Farmers(both gardening and industrial), Teacher(probably only two). Someone with enough knowledge of renewable resources and the someone with the knowledge to store, keep tabs on, and distribute the power correctly. Water is a huge one so someone who knows how to clean and recycle it properly will be best. Location, Location, Location.... this has been something that has slowed my process. Preferably somewhere south or in the mountains would be best. More research needs to be done before a final decision gets made. I personally am ok with cold weather but you cannot grow food in the winter, although indoor gardening is possible and something to be looked at. Preferably everyone will bring there own tools for their respective jobs.
> One Hopes we could get a community ready before things go bad. If it is self sustaining we could have everyone staying at the compound and not have any worries about it. The only way I can see things going the way they are suppose to is if everyone is already staying there or living in a very close radius.
> Money problems can be non-existent if everything is rationed correctly. More food=More food for everyone less food=less food for everyone. This is where the basics of an application comes into mind, I need to search for people who know how to garden not just farm. Gardening as individuals is very important for keeping food supply up. To make such a thing work seems impossible but it's possible if you find the right people.
> Newcomers are a problem, they should be planned for, overall the number of problems they could cause could be devastating. But if you plan for it ahead of time you have a better chance of having the community survive. I.E some ground rules for newcomers a job set of sorts, and some application process of joining will be needed to weed out the crazies. Along with extra rooms available, not many, the problem could potentially be dealt with successfully. Decisions will be made by the panel, and overall pushed through some check and balances. These checks and balances are something that is far from set in stone (more meetings are needed).
> Drinking is a yes, Freedom of religion is a yes. All in the privacy of your own home, this was fairly difficult to decide, but overall could serve the best interest of the people. Teaching things should be something to talk to a teacher before I know exactly whats needed.
> Yes there will be laws, we cannot be a lawless place to function properly. The panel will have the final say but people will be put through almost similar process of court that we use today.
> 
> Apologize, I grew up in the Ohio, I know how to hunt/clean, I'm familiar with smoking and canning also


you see kid this is what were talking about-I don't need any stinking help on how to build my freaking house-shower room -no man I build a freaking full blown bathouse if I want to include running water from any system I choose -maybe a kitchen? what is that, again dude I can build a freaking kitchen. why do I need a small compact survival shelter when I have the skill and know how to build me a luxurious cabin any were I decide. 
money problems? non existent? what are you talking about willis? if I make 100k a year and jo makes 10k a year and fred makes 300K a year and 10 others make 20k a year and 5 make 0 a year there is a huge money problem and I don't think give what you can or want is going to work very well. what are you going to pay your gardeners an extra bushel of corn like that's going to fly like a deflated rock . difficulty to decide -who you and your buddies are going to decide for everyone? that's going to read like a really dry joke, ah me and my bro's here decided toilet paper is like evil and banned from the community from now on we use corn husks, yah that's the new rule, peace out bro's.

shakes head----you just don't get it do yah-go and read animal farm cause it ends the same way.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> Notice any similarities?
> wants to lead
> community organizer
> no leadership skills
> no concrete organization structure plans.
> socialistic utopian structure
> Is this the new acorn and o'slimer?


I was thinking the same exact thing SOCOM42! That and The good Rev. Jones. I 'll have a large Kool-aid please! 11 pages and I still don't think he gets it.


----------



## hardcore

My name is pvt Frenchy, I am volunteering. The chow and recreation here is at a all time low. I will put in for a transfer, send funds....


----------



## SOCOM42

foolami said:


> sounds a little like jonestown in africa.


do you mean jonestown Guyana?
The peoples temple sheeple?
Close to a thousand people were killed or commited suicide in the late 70's.

But this guy does not have a church or sheep, YET.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

James m said:


> How do I join?? Do I need to mail an application form and send a resume??


For starters, you need to send a $20,000 wire transfer to this bank in Nigeria... Then, once the transfer clears, you wait until....


----------



## CourtSwagger

So I have now read through all 11 pages of this thread, 20 minutes of my life that I'll never get back, and the only thing that I have seen 1991 clearly state about his plan is that he is the leader. Oh, and that he has "followers."

My question to you 1991 is what makes you think that you should lead? What do YOU bring to the table? What makes you worthy of followers? To this point, you as the proposed leader have posted on an Internet forum full of members that are far more prepared and knowledgable than you that you have this revolutionary idea of a utopian society where everyone magically gets along and survives through cooperation and hard work. I ask you this, can you give me a single example of this idea working throughout the entire course of human history? 

Let me answer that for you. It has been tried countless times, and has NEVER succeeded. Not once. There are instances where it came close to working for short periods of time. Unfortunately, human nature inevitably leads to conflict and destruction. The larger a group or community becomes, the higher the opportunity for conflict. Look to Adam and Eve. Two people in Paradise and it didn't work there. Communism and Socialism, systems designed to thrive in a share and share alike, all pitch in and all prosper scenario. Are either successful? Well, we saw what happened to the Soviet Bloc. Seems to be working extremely well in North Korea. Swedish Socialist posted earlier about some of the issues that he experiences in Socialist Sweden. 

Next, do you think that this is the first time that this idea has been proposed to us? I can assure you that it is not. This idea is great on paper. Unfortunately, nobody comes with anymore than an idea. If you take anything form the responses that these members have given you, I hope it is this. Before you present an idea, you should have a plan. Details. Logistics. Budgets. A list of needs and wants. A LOCATION for the love of all that is good and holy. Put some thought to it. Just because you have an idea doesn't mean that you should open your mouth. Plan the work and work the plan. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## PaulS

Well, it looks like he decided this was not a good place to be...
Too bad, he could have learned a lot here.
How do you lead when you have no idea where you are going?


----------



## hawgrider

Come on folks the dude was not genuine. He had troll written all over him just like the last 3 that came here trying to start a hippie commune.


----------



## PaulS

I guess I am not ready to believe that yet. I think he was sincere but a bit more enthusiastic than thoughtful. Can't fault him for that but it is best to point out the truth to him. He might just go out and learn what he needs and be very successful at having a great survivorship in his community. I hope so.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

FoolAmI said:


> Sounds a little like Jonestown in Africa.


Not to be "that guy" but Jonestown wasn't in Africa, it was in Guyana, which is on the Caribbean coast of South America.


----------



## Denton

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Not to be "that guy" but Jonestown wasn't in Africa, it was in Guyana, which is on the Caribbean coast of South America.


Hey! Look it!! S-n-P is _that guy_!!!

:armata_PDT_14:


----------



## hawgrider

PaulS said:


> I guess I am not ready to believe that yet. I think he was sincere but a bit more enthusiastic than thoughtful. Can't fault him for that but it is best to point out the truth to him. He might just go out and learn what he needs and be very successful at having a great survivorship in his community. I hope so.


Don't drink the koolaid Paul


----------



## 8301

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Not to be "that guy" but Jonestown wasn't in Africa, it was in Guyana, which is on the Caribbean coast of South America.


Yea, I got the continent wrong. I stand corrected.


----------



## James m

Yeah next thing you know we get points deducted for grammar punctuation and spelling. Along with homophones.


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> Yeah next thing you know we get points deducted for grammar punctuation and spelling. Along with homophones.


I do deduct points. Especially for homophones. I have a pad and a pencil next to my computer with every active member's name on it. I place a mark beside a member's name whenever they refer to _marshal_ law.


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> I do deduct points. Especially for homophones. I have a pad and a pencil next to my computer with every active member's name on it. I place a mark beside a member's name whenever they refer to _marshal_ law.


Denton, You need a hobby or something. Too much free time.


----------



## PaulS

I'm pretty sure that someone named Marshal came up with some law.... some place, at some time...


----------



## James m

Martial? There their they're.


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> Martial? There their they're.


Pencil is hovering over the pad.....


----------



## James m

Boom!


----------



## James m

Here's an Obama phone call someone who cares.


----------



## Auntie

So last night I went to the movies. I came up with the perfect way to tell our young 'supreme' future leader that some ideas are not good no matter how much planning you do. Two words to consider "Jurassic Park" LOL


----------



## SecretPrepper

This is just great. In 12 pages we have lot a troll. CourtSwagger has lost 20 minutes of life. Hawgrider is policing the kool-aid bowl. S-N-P is that guy and Denton is making marks by people's names. Oh and my English writing skills are crap. SP lowers his head and walks away.


----------



## Denton

SecretPrepper said:


> This is just great. In 12 pages we have lot a troll. CourtSwagger has lost 20 minutes of life. Hawgrider is policing the kool-aid bowl. S-N-P is that guy and Denton is making marks by people's names. Oh and my English writing skills are crap. SP lowers his head and walks away.


This is really great!

Look at how much fun we have had!!


----------



## hawgrider

SecretPrepper said:


> This is just great. In 12 pages we have lot a troll. CourtSwagger has lost 20 minutes of life. Hawgrider is policing the kool-aid bowl. S-N-P is that guy and Denton is making marks by people's names. Oh and my English writing skills are crap. SP lowers his head and walks away.


Just another day in paradise.:joyous:


----------



## PaulS

Well, I liked the kid. If I had a son... wait I do have a son and he is older than 24, OK, if I had a grand son... Nope! that won't work I have 6 of them... 
Durn it all to heck! I still liked the kid.


----------



## hawgrider

PaulS said:


> Well, I liked the kid. If I had a son... wait I do have a son and he is older than 24, OK, if I had a grand son... Nope! that won't work I have 6 of them...
> Durn it all to heck! I still liked the kid.


You are a forgiving optimistic man.


----------



## PaulS

Thanks! I like that... I may use it on my wife's tombstone - "Here lies the wife of a forgiving and optimistic man" 

Nice, don't you think? Kinda brings a tear to your eye....


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> ...I place a mark beside a member's name whenever they refer to _marshal_ law.


Well then, I feel its time to re-enter this thread and discuss "Marshall Law"

On October 25, 1964, Jim Marshall, DE of the Minnesota Vikings recovered a San Francisco 49'er fumble and returned it, the wrong way, into his own end zone. Of course he thought he had scored a touchdown, so he spiked the ball which ended up out of bounds, for a 49'er 2 point safety!

Many years later, a young Slippy, fresh faced and full of energy almost did the same thing in a practice game as a youth. Coach made it very clear that Marshal Law states, "Better to have died as a small child...than score for the other team".

Which was obviously a play on the Great John Heisman quote, 'Better to have died as a small child than to fumble the football".

Thanks for listening,
Your Friend,
Slip :icon_smile:


----------



## Kauboy

Hasn't returned since page 8.
Sorry to burst your well-meaning bubble.
The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.


----------



## PaulS

That is just harsh! Just and harsh.


----------



## Kauboy

PaulS said:


> Thanks! I like that... I may use it on my wife's tombstone - "Here lies the wife of a forgiving and optimistic man"
> 
> Nice, don't you think? Kinda brings a tear to your eye....


She might have something to say about that. Could be taken a VERY different way.


----------



## PaulS

My wife would know how it was meant - and let me do it anyway.


----------



## James m

I'm going to be buried at sea.


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> I'm going to be buried at sea.


I'm going to live forever.

So far, so good.


----------



## hawgrider

James m said:


> I'm going to be buried at sea.


Chum the water ? LOL


----------



## James m

When I die I want to come back as a scorpion, so I can sting Denton and make sure he doesn't live forever. :-/


----------



## Slippy

I wish I had not re-entered this thread...


----------



## Prepared One

I just wanted to make it 15 pages but missed.


----------



## Auntie

Slippy said:


> I wish I had not re-entered this thread...


However, you did and did not impart any wise words for the rest of us.


----------



## Denton

I can't believe James is wanting me dead. How mean is that?


----------



## James m

He won't die! *sting* *sting* *sting* !!!!


----------



## Auntie

Well it depends on the kind of scorpion. If it is the kind in Georgia then it would hurt like heck but you would live. Let us hope that he doesn't know his scorpions very well.


----------



## Denton

I am fine, but he should be getting deathly ill, pretty soon.


----------



## James m

Yeah. Well next time I'm coming back as a grizzly.


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> However, you did and did not impart any wise words for the rest of us.


Evidently you missed my "tutorial" on Marshal Law a few pages back. :joyous:


----------



## Auntie

Yes I saw that however, you didn't impart any more wisdom.


----------



## James m

From Marshall law to marital counseling.


----------



## Denton

James m said:


> From Marshall law to marital counseling.


Pencil hit the pad.


----------



## James m

Denton said:


> Pencil hit the pad.


----------



## Slippy

Auntie said:


> Yes I saw that however, you didn't impart any more wisdom.


I think this thread may be zombie sucking my brain...my apologies.


----------



## SOCOM42

slippy said:


> i think this thread may be zombie sucking my brain...my apologies.


SLIP, you have to wear your tin foil hat while reading it, I thought YOU of ALL people knew that.
When we have an interweb diety come in and say "I am here to lead, come follow",
the tin hat and polaroid filters have to come out to follow the thread of mindless seduction.
I am immune, I am mindless, besides I wear my trusty Stahlhelm.


----------



## James m

Shhh! If you run out of tinfoil they will read your thoughts!


----------



## SecretPrepper

SP walks in sees everyone is still here and it is now page 16. Looks Slippy in the eyes shakes his head and walks back out.


----------



## Viper

hawgrider said:


> just like the last 3 that came here trying to start a hippie commune.


Damn it. I always miss out.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Denton said:


> This is really great!
> 
> Look at how much fun we have had!!


I don't want to be that guy... but... c'mon man!


----------



## Medic33

hey it's fun to be that guy sometimes, nobody knows your name, but when the sky starts to fall everyone says " hey kid go tell that guy" then some cheesy mariachi music starts playing and you get to walk out in a cool leather outfit and some 6 inch lipstick red stiletto heels and save the day in like 2 seconds then just fade away.


----------



## James m

Okay....


----------



## CourtSwagger

Never let it be said that we don't know how to stay on topic or have a good time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

You could always find a dud nuke to build your community around. Call it Megaton... oh wait... that's taken... Fallout 3. Call it Nuketown... crap, that's Call of Duty. I'm sure you can come up with a name for it.


----------



## MisterMills357

jsseblck1991: I am currently trying to pool networks and resources to start a completely self reliant community preferably with a fallout area that is very secure. 

First: You will be a target for people to murder and strip of goods, if a nuke ever went off.
Second: There won't be any communities, there will be you. Be prepared to fight off any goon squads that materialize.
Third: You have under-estimated the craven nature of people. Any group can turn on it's leader.

In summation--you are on your own.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SecretPrepper said:


> SP walks in sees everyone is still here and it is now page 16. Looks Slippy in the eyes shakes his head and walks back out.


Nope, not everybody.
The OP left last Wednesday and hasn't been back.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> nope, not everybody.
> The op left last wednesday and hasn't been back.


Slippy let him know that he was the new Joe McCarthy,
and was watching his communistic recruitment closely. :stick:
Go Slippy! :joyous:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy does have a keenly honed BS Detector.


----------



## Deebo

Sounds like the lady who shot some guns, but couldn't remember the biggest caliber. 
"And, he gone"- si Robertson


----------



## Deebo

And I gave him my credit card numbers.


----------



## Deebo

Will sent him a resume, to be the "camp mercenary".


----------



## James m

Where do I send my resume. When can I expect a call for an interview.


----------



## MisterMills357

I guess the OP did not like the hot reception that he received, because the truth is a two edged sword.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I shall be the new Emperor of this community, because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me!

Yes, I can expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at me!


----------



## SOCOM42

jessblick,
You have no military experience, no knowledge of building field fortification, unknown on why or how to construct a MLR.
No knowledge of building interlocking mutually supporting fighting bunkers.
no weapon knowledge, none in in crew served weapons .no experience in recon, No communication experience,
With no schooling as a platoon leader, no practical experience in being a leader at any level of combat.
What do you know about every day survival skills, or do you figure as the leader you don't need them due to your position?
If you ever get to this exalted position and screw up badly, rest assured you will be shot post haste. 
How do you make an eagle fireball a Molotov? What are the needed components to rig c-4, TNT, COMP-B, satchel charge ?
military dynamite???
How do you set up an "L" ambush? If you cant answer the basic military question, you had better backout to A newbee level.
How do you make a eagle fireball? What is it used for?
These are just the military side of survival. If you cant lead in these you lead nothing.
There are many other facets that require expertise, as a leader you must know all.
I know all these things as in platoon leader level, plus much, much more.
Do you think that I would defer leadership to a kid that would be my grandsons age and know nothing but a desire to be the leader.


could you get behind a hbm2, m6o, m249, fn-mag, 60 or 81 mm mortar. m16a2, mk-19 and make each one work? these all have there place in survival knowledge.
IF you cant answer to the above you are not fit lo lead.


----------



## thegaijin

This was funny until he mentioned picking up arms.


----------



## Real Old Man

jsseblck1991 said:


> Seneca, I am trying to start a Community that can be created by the equal contributions from everyone who will be staying there.


Unless your community consists of say more than 100 families, it won't be large enough to be self sustaining over a long period of time. Especially if as some believe we'll be back to a pre - 20th Century life style.

Better idea would be to - if possible - move to an already integrated community in a rural semi rural area that has the resources land, skills, live stock, already available that can make a go of it alone - for a period - then as a part of a larger network of small communities trading and connected by say a local or regional rail road.

But good luck


----------



## A Watchman

Hey Guys, the OP posted this back in July and has not returned since. DRC brought this back to life researching some old threads.


----------



## SOCOM42

A Watchman said:


> Hey Guys, the OP posted this back in July and has not returned since. DRC brought this back to life researching some old threads.


I know, I read back before I posted again.
Left last post for any other Hitlerite who happens to drift in looking for his new brown shirts.


----------



## Carp614

There are people here that would probably love to be a part of a post SHTF community. Even the more cynical among us would probably concede that humans were not made to live an entirely solitary existence. 

That said, it must be recognized that you are dealing with a group of people here that have several important ideas in common. Ideas that make the concept of community a rather risky proposition. Speaking for myself alone, here are some of the challenges I believe we all face in thinking through "community" as a concept:

1) Individualism - Most of us think of ourselves, at least on some level, as "rugged individualists, who are eminently self reliant. We work toward that end by spending time and energy learning about skills we believe will be important to survival in emergency situations, both short and long term. We work on our own material, prepare our own minds, and in a lot of cases, keep our own council about how we would handle a disaster. In that light, understand that even participating in this forum is a step out of comfort zone for many. 

2) Trust - My bet is that a lot of use don't trust the government to varying degrees. My destiny is my own and I don't like the idea of anyone thinking they are better than me when it comes to deciding what is best...for me. I bet many of us see ourselves as private individuals whose business is our own. In the communities that we live in, most of us probably keep mostly to ourselves. Some of us are happy to interact with neighbors and have plenty of friends, but that is a long way from trusting other people with your life. 
Also, I have read a lot of fiction and non fiction about how people behave after disaster strikes, when food gets scarce and trouble mounts. (Think about hurricane Katrina) That reading has only reinforced the idea that people cannot be trusted. People lose there frigging minds when they get hungry. All you have to do is think about what you would be willing to do to someone standing between you and food for your own children to know what horrors could await. Let's just say there is a reason people on the site seem to always be talking about OPSEC. "Well, I know where I'm coming if SHTF" is a comment I have heard more than once after letting slip some information about being prepared. Nobody really wants to hear that. It forces me to consider who I would be willing to do to protect my family's welfare. It also makes me really careful about what I say and to whom I say it. 

3) Resources - Considering the above, one must also recognize that there are few among us with unlimited resources. Most of us have to make hard choices about the money we spend, because it represents real sweat and it is in extremely short supply. Those resources I have carefully and gradually put back are important to me, and are part of a plan years in the making. Given the this and above, you can imagine that I am not keen to share those resources with people who have had their heads buried in the sand (or in their asses) and who are, post SHTF, in deep trouble.


So, when you combine all of these factors, you can at least understand the impulse to see prepping as a private affair as opposed to a group effort. 

That's my .02...


----------



## A Watchman

I'll match ya and raise ya a nickel.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite held aloft my sword from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I was to carry the sword. THAT is why I am your king. 

I seek the bravest and the finest knights in the land who will join me in my court in this new community.


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## GTGallop

WOWZERS! Back from the grave.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

GTGallop said:


> View attachment 13953
> 
> 
> WOWZERS! Back from the grave.


Yep, it's the Zombie Threadpocalypse!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Real Old Man said:


> Unless your community consists of say more than 100 families, it won't be large enough to be self sustaining over a long period of time. Especially if as some believe we'll be back to a pre - 20th Century life style.
> 
> Better idea would be to - if possible - move to an already integrated community in a rural semi rural area that has the resources land, skills, live stock, already available that can make a go of it alone - for a period - then as a part of a larger network of small communities trading and connected by say a local or regional rail road.
> 
> But good luck


I totally agree, except you didn't say "water"

As I don't know where you live you may take that for granted (as we in Montana do, most of the water originates from here).

So I'll give you some grace.


----------



## LtDMorris

Do you accept temporary-members who want to work at least part of their expenses off? I like, no let me say, I love, your idea but I just finished a MA degree, have bills, and haven't got a job yet.


----------

